# The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack?



## AverageLength

Ive got the so called Ulitimate Weight Loss stack from Elite Nutrition and will be starting it tommorow, it claims to have 10mg of yohimbine in each serving. would i be wise to split my first dosage incase its to strong? ive never had yohimbine before so i dont know what to expect. ive always used ECA but im trying to mix things up abit on my CKD diet.

anyone ever used this stack? what results did you get? how does it match up against ECA?

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

this is the stack if you wanna check it out


----------



## jimmythelad

I've been using it for a while and find it to be very effective. One a day is fine for me, hows it been working out for you?


----------



## Dapps

might have to look into it after my T5s are up ill be looking out for your progress


----------



## xpower

They are quite strong,but very effective.


----------



## Exilejoe#75

You cant really split them as they are capsules. But im sure you will be fine taking one whole. When i was cutting i took one 30mins before fasted gym with cardio am then one about 1pm and got good results from this.


----------



## expletive

I'm using that stack at present.

I find it very a very strong stimulant, taking a whole one is too strong for me so I split it into two doses throughout the day and its better for me.

I have read elsewhere about the amount of yohimbine in the stack. It is listed as 10mg but I read that the maximum dose of yohimbine allowed in this country is 5mg. is that the case? If so is there 10mg in the stack?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

No need to split them, they are strong, but not that strong. Seem to work really well and also suppress hunger effectively. If you want to blunt the buzz from them a bit then take the capsule after some food. The works really well but stops me getting to sleep at night so I always take 1 in the AM and its worn off by bedtime. Each cap has 200mg of caffeine so make sure you keep an eye on other caffeine intakes (tea, coffee, pre-workout supps) through the day to avoid building up a tolerance.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

It is possible to split them by pulling the blue and white capp cases apart. Its a bit hit and miss getting exactly half but if you going to take it all through the day its not so important. The white powder inside mixes easily with water but is very bitter, best added to squash or juice.


----------



## expletive

Mighty Sparrow said:


> No need to split them, they are strong, but not that strong. Seem to work really well and also suppress hunger effectively. If you want to blunt the buzz from them a bit then take the capsule after some food. The works really well but stops me getting to sleep at night so I always take 1 in the AM and its worn off by bedtime. Each cap has 200mg of caffeine so make sure you keep an eye on other caffeine intakes (tea, coffee, pre-workout supps) through the day to avoid building up a tolerance.


Surely the strength is up to individual tolerance. I personally cant do one at a time as it is too strong for me. I tried training on a whole one and it ****ed up my session, my HR went throughout the roof and made me nauseous on every set. One may be fine for one person but not for the next. Personal preference.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

JS72 said:


> Surely the strength is up to individual tolerance. I personally cant do one at a time as it is too strong for me. I tried training on a whole one and it ****ed up my session, my HR went throughout the roof and made me nauseous on every set. One may be fine for one person but not for the next. Personal preference.


 Fair point.


----------



## zezzio123

loses its effectiveness after two weeks because they saturate the beta 2 receptors?????


----------



## Inglis

I have just purchased 50 capsules.. any tips would be great so far i no to have breakfast first... but do you only take one a day?


----------



## expletive

zezzio123 said:


> loses its effectiveness after two weeks because they saturate the beta 2 receptors?????


Got any research to back this up?


----------



## expletive

Inglis said:


> I have just purchased 50 capsules.. any tips would be great so far i no to have breakfast first... but do you only take one a day?


Try one and see how you go, may be too strong or you might get on fine, if its too strong split it into two doses. Your Heart rate will increase dramatically so watch what exercise you do on them.


----------



## Pictor

Take one first thing when waking and leave it at lease half hour before eating... I take mine before fasted cardio and you have to drag me out the gym, I could go for hours...!!!


----------



## SteamRod

Inglis said:


> I have just purchased 50 capsules.. any tips would be great so far i no to have breakfast first... but do you only take one a day?


take half for the first time once you swallow it you cant undo it..


----------



## Inglis

SteamRod said:


> take half for the first time once you swallow it you cant undo it..


thanks for your reply, so just a half a day for the first week would you say?


----------



## Inglis

big ste said:


> Take one first thing when waking and leave it at lease half hour before eating... I take mine before fasted cardio and you have to drag me out the gym, I could go for hours...!!!


lol im hoping this is the same for me


----------



## need2bodybuild

Just ordered the sample so we shall see!!


----------



## SteamRod

Inglis said:


> thanks for your reply, so just a half a day for the first week would you say?


I would break open the capsule on to a tissue wrap it and swallow it, if it is not enough then you can take a full one the next day. I had a bag of them but gave them away it appears yohmbine and myslef do not get on.


----------



## Inglis

SteamRod said:


> I would break open the capsule on to a tissue wrap it and swallow it, if it is not enough then you can take a full one the next day. I had a bag of them but gave them away it appears yohmbine and myslef do not get on.


what effects were you getting if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SteamRod

pretty heavily stimulated but also queezy, anxious and was I very constricted. Some people love them I just dont like yohmbine.


----------



## joe.b

need2bodybuild said:


> Just ordered the sample so we shall see!!


same here,im hoping to shift the last 6/8lb or so before i get back to eating big..keep us posted on what you think of them


----------



## expletive

First work out on them and I felt like throwing up, also they make me feel like someone is squeezing my balls:confused1and not in a good way!)

I get very sweaty on them.


----------



## joe.b

SteamRod said:


> I would break open the capsule on to a tissue wrap it and swallow it, if it is not enough then you can take a full one the next day. I had a bag of them but gave them away it appears yohmbine and myslef do not get on.


thats why i only ordered a sample pack...that and im a tight cvnt:whistling:


----------



## Dapps

also just ordered the sample pack my T5s seem to be doing **** all for me , so ill give them a spin and also i swear my T5s are ****ing with my libido lol


----------



## need2bodybuild

joe.b said:


> same here,im hoping to shift the last 6/8lb or so before i get back to eating big..keep us posted on what you think of them


Yeah i'll post back here mate.


----------



## Dapps

how long do these things take to come


----------



## expletive

I got mine the next day.


----------



## SK-XO

Not that strong but im very stimulant tollerant. I find it makes me sweat like a pig though so does the job in that aspect, took one today before an hour cardio (just fast paced walk on treadmill) and my whole t-shirt plus hoody was ringing wet. Had a bit more energy as well, im usually a tired cnut yawning and low energy levels etc.

No negative side effects to report though.


----------



## JS95

For me these were very strong, loads of energy though! Then again I'm only 70kg so if your a bigger guy you might be able to take it better


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

I got used to them after about a week, slight nausea and shakes went away and so did the mega buzz, just mild now. I take one every other day. Only negative side effect I'v found is they make me p!ss loads!!


----------



## engllishboy

SK-XO said:


> Not that strong but im very stimulant tollerant. I find it makes me sweat like a pig though so does the job in that aspect, took one today before an hour cardio (just fast paced walk on treadmill) and my whole t-shirt plus hoody was ringing wet. Had a bit more energy as well, im usually a tired cnut yawning and low energy levels etc.
> 
> No negative side effects to report though.


Same here, not that strong to me on their own. Might double drop them tomorrow, that used to work wonders for me and gave me the buzz others talk about. Great at suppressing my appetite though! I never feel hungry now, no matter how long i leave it between meals.


----------



## joe.b

got my sample pack this morning,tried half before fasted cardio,felt the same really,shall do a whole one tomorrow morning.


----------



## joe.b

chilisi said:


> Seems cheap for what it seems to be doing.


thats why i only ordered a sample pack


----------



## engllishboy

They do make you sweat like a nun at a cucumber stall during cardio though, so best up the water intake with them. MY t-shirt i was wearing yesterday during an hours worth of cardio was drenched; not a dry spot on it! I love it when that happens.


----------



## Dapps

looking 4ward to gettin mine


----------



## S_Soldier

Just ordered some. Do you reckon stacking them with a T5 will be too aggressive? On my two weeks off clen at the moment (which I was also stacking with yohimbine) and that went fine. Just conscious that the caffeine might be a bit excessive? Been throwing in sida with the T5s and that's not bothered me much and making good progress. Just don't want to be buringing out my receptors and throwing money down the drain.


----------



## L00NEY

i just take the 10mg yohimbine (not the stack) from the same place and it really does curb my appetite.


----------



## DEEBS

I bought the sample pack and arrived the other day in a jiffy bag. Inside was a resealable bag with 7 caps inside (blue/white). No instructions or anything, just wondering how trusted the source is and anything could be in these caps?!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

S_Soldier said:


> Just ordered some. Do you reckon stacking them with a T5 will be too aggressive? On my two weeks off clen at the moment (which I was also stacking with yohimbine) and that went fine. Just conscious that the caffeine might be a bit excessive? Been throwing in sida with the T5s and that's not bothered me much and making good progress. Just don't want to be buringing out my receptors and throwing money down the drain.


better with t3/clen 2 day on 2 day off and use ur yohimbine on ur 2 days off clen/t3...this will stop receptors becoming saturated and u wont have to tapper t3 run like this.


----------



## lee220mw

This product sounds like its quite intense, I have just ordered some, I will include some feed back on it after a week or so.


----------



## lee220mw

Hi guys, I am new to this what's the T3/T5?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lee220mw said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this what's the T3/T5?


honestly mate....how hard can it be to type t3 in google lol


----------



## Dapps

chilisi said:


> Whats the delivery time like?


got mine today took about 6 days


----------



## Themanabolic

They are very effective, make me sweat like a pig, anxious, and suppress my appetite like fook - must remember to eat, when they wear off at night, queue the hunger!!

I have one on waking, or after breakfast depending if i can be ar$ed being super stimulated, then one around 2-3pm.

Definitely do the trick, and pharmacologically a rather clever stack!


----------



## joe.b

Themanabolic said:


> They are very effective, make me sweat like a pig!


yep they sure do make you sweat,im absolutely drenched at the end of my morning run.

the first whole one i did was quite intense but after a couple of days you do get used to them,so definatly recommened cycling them,something like a week on week off


----------



## Dapps

took my first one today didnt really see much difference i was sweating loads but not much more then i normally do... do u think it would be ok to take this with jack 3d.... UWLS in am and jack 3d for pm workout ?


----------



## Thunderstruck

I got my samples today too and took one expecting great things but nothing, zilch, nitto.

Now when i take a T5 thats a different matter, sweats, huge energy bursts, nervousness, feeling of euphoria.

Will give them another go tomorrow but cant say i was impressed.


----------



## transformer23

Ordered mine last week and received them yesterday. Took one before a chest & cardio session and i was sweating loads and felt real hot. Weird because it also made me feel calm (could be placebo). Took one before fasted cardio this morning and again sweating loads. Just tried to eat because i was feeling hungry and couldn't finish the meal (not like me) So defo helps cut appetite.

I think i will take one a day mon-fri so the effects don't wear off.


----------



## Grantewhite

recieved my sample pack today not taken one yet as i have to drive in heavy traffic in london at 6am so wanna be no top form lol i will give my 1st 1 a go sat morning


----------



## SK-XO

I usually take 3 of them before some cardio. Makes me sweat more then usual though which is a good thing.

Wheres best place to get T5's? Not really wanting to take clen or t3's tbh but theres a number of diff t5's haven't tried them but interested.


----------



## SK-XO

Vickky said:


> i may be being blonde but is everything in this stack natural ? i need to stay natural at the mo incase i want to compete in a few months !?


Yeah tbh, but the geranamine will prob be getting banned soon by natty feds.


----------



## OJay

Yohimbine isn't allowed in natural shows vicky


----------



## expletive

SK-XO said:


> Yeah tbh, but the geranamine will prob be getting banned soon by natty feds.


That'll mean no more jack3d for them either then


----------



## SK-XO

OJay said:


> Yohimbine isn't allowed in natural shows vicky


Eh? never knew that!


----------



## Vickky

OJay said:


> Yohimbine isn't allowed in natural shows vicky


Why did you suggest lipo6 black to me then ? thats got it in lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

chilisi said:


> Mine arrived to today. Feels like an ECA stack.
> 
> Hot, nauseous, cold sweats for me and that edgy feeling.
> 
> Won't be taking them again.


These effect wear off after a few days if you want to keep going. Also some food help a lot.


----------



## joe.b

chilisi said:


> Mine arrived to today. Feels like an ECA stack.
> 
> Hot, nauseous, cold sweats for me and that edgy feeling.
> 
> Won't be taking them again.


the 'buzz' does soften down after a couple of days,ive done them for a week and feel they've pushed me that tittle further during cardio


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

A small meal before each capp sorts me out, the first few times are a bit, er, dodgy but all good now. I take one about an hour before a workout with some food and have an awesome workout with great focus.


----------



## big steve

just ordered some of these, hopefully they work for me!


----------



## Alex The Kid

Just ordered mine not sure to stack it with something or take on its own..will experiment got tub of lipo 6 black,pure yohimbe,t5s,clen and t3s sitting in the cupboard too might do 2 weeks on this then switch to t5s 2 weeks etc etc as a lot of people are saying the effects wear off after a week


----------



## methos

Just placed an order too. Have to start training at 6:30-7am now due to the mrs new job  gonna need something to wake me up!


----------



## joe.b

Ordered a sample a couple of weeks ago,good stuff,so ordered a full pack,I would suggest doing a week on week off though


----------



## big steve

still waiting on mine:sad:


----------



## Alex The Kid

Got mine this morning blue and white caps in a clear bag inside a thin jiffy bag three pills have been crushed powder everywhere..lets see what the hype is about


----------



## S_Soldier

Worked a treat stacked with T5 and sida. Sweat like a bastard and can run forever.


----------



## Thunderstruck

how come everyone seems to rate them? i felt nothing from them at all


----------



## Dapps

Thunderstruck said:


> how come everyone seems to rate them? i felt nothing from them at all


same mate not a thing


----------



## methos

Hmmmm, I just got an email from paypal saying my payment was still unclaimed  looks like he doesn't want my money!


----------



## big steve

methos said:


> Hmmmm, I just got an email from paypal saying my payment was still unclaimed  looks like he doesn't want my money!


i must check my paypal because i still havent got mine


----------



## big steve

woohoo mine arrived!

just knecked one there then i`ll head to the gym in a hour or so

i hope i get all this energy everyones on about!


----------



## Pictor

I still get the energy off them and don't think I could do fasted cardio without them now to be honest... As for the buzz I get nothing from them now! I'm the same with the chestEze ECA stack and even NO-Xplode NT I have to take two stick packs at once to feel anything!

Maybe my body needs a break from it all...!!!


----------



## methos

Would somebody mind pm'ing me the email address they paid via paypal? Just want to check if it's the same as the one I paid. Did you all get a shipping confirmation etc? I've received nothing but a paypal automated email saying I've paid.


----------



## big steve

amazing product i thought, energy levels were through the roof


----------



## need2bodybuild

This is my third day on these and i'm not experiencing anything crazy, i'm recovering from flu so maybe it will be different when i'm o.k again.

However, i have felt more focussed and maybe a little bit more energized, so for that i'll have to give these a thumbs up considering i'm on a cal deficit and i'm ill. :thumb:


----------



## bowen86

how can you equally split a capsule of mixed ingredients?


----------



## Wilson118

Makes me very jittery almost vibrating in the first hour of taking. Also makes me sweat alot...


----------



## need2bodybuild

bowen86 said:


> how can you equally split a capsule of mixed ingredients?


Pour it out on digital scales split in half and re-cap it if you can for a slower release or mix powder with drink and feel the rush! lol


----------



## bowen86

I didnt think you could?

I mean all the different ingredients are mixed up in a powder form in a cap? e.g 200 caf 30yohm 30something else. how would you know you'd be getting the equal amount of each ingredient in half?


----------



## need2bodybuild

^^Me personally wouldn't worry too much especially if your planning to take the other half later that day, if not i suppose you'd just have to see how it's working but i'm sure you'll be taking a whole cap soon enough..


----------



## need2bodybuild

I'm thinking of running these for 1 week on/1week off and adding 50mcg t3 2days on/2days off. Does anyone think that would be any good?

Will probably be using anavar at 50mg/day for 8 weeks with this aswell??!


----------



## jimmythelad

methos said:


> Would somebody mind pm'ing me the email address they paid via paypal? Just want to check if it's the same as the one I paid. Did you all get a shipping confirmation etc? I've received nothing but a paypal automated email saying I've paid.


They had a problem with their old address if the payment went to that its not went through, best to contact them. Happened to me too


----------



## Big-Mac

Oops


----------



## need2bodybuild

Has anyone found the most effective way of cycling these to keep them working optimally?

Cheers.


----------



## methos

jimmythelad said:


> They had a problem with their old address if the payment went to that its not went through, best to contact them. Happened to me too


ah right. Cheers dude!


----------



## big steve

just ordered some more of these!


----------



## Alex The Kid

Feel nothing from theses,get more of a energy burst from lipo 6 black concentrate which also contains yohimbe


----------



## big steve

get 2 of them in you, you should feel it then!


----------



## methos

I seem to have trouble peeing after taking them. Feel like a 75 year old man. Bloody buzzing after 2 mind!


----------



## OJay

methos said:


> I seem to have trouble peeing after taking them. Feel like a 75 year old man. Bloody buzzing after 2 mind!


I think that it would be down to the 1,3 dipmethylenamine in them can make you have cold sweats and **** a lot like you start going, stop then have to push to carry on even when you are dying to take a leak anyone else confirm this?


----------



## methos

Yeah that's exactly what it's like. Bloody horrible!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.390754,-4.023768


----------



## Massevil

look very intersting

i think im going to purchase some

that being said i would much prefer a toned down version they look very strong

i was on edge big time from white flood lol


----------



## methos

These are weird. I don't get the buzz I used to get of ECA but I'm wide awake and have plenty of energy. Just the pee problem lol but I'd defo recommend them!


----------



## Holbroom1986

I've just ordered 50 caps, will test them and see what happens, been using VPX Liquid Clenbutrx Hardcore but it doesn't seem to have any effect on me! hope these do though.


----------



## methos

Yeah good luck. I always tend to steer clear of anything legal that has a name that is similar to any meds. To me it says their selling point is in the name rather than the product contents.


----------



## Holbroom1986

Holbroom1986 said:


> I've just ordered 50 caps, will test them and see what happens, been using VPX Liquid Clenbutrx Hardcore but it doesn't seem to have any effect on me! hope these do though.


Are you referring to the VPX Liquid Clenbutrx? Because i heard it was pretty good stuff before the ban of a certain substance, cant remember the name of it, the only effect i get is a slight increase in BPM and a bit more sweating after taking 6ml in one shot, certainly nothing to shout about and defanitely not worth its cost!


----------



## Massevil

bump

any new testers of this ?


----------



## Guest

Ive been on these for the past week, 1 a day is plenty for me.

Not too strong, just right imo.


----------



## Massevil

yeh but youre huge by the looks of it

what do you weigh ?

im only 11 and a half and have no stimulants atall day to day no coffees not even fizzy drinks nothing

i think half will be better to me

just ordered 7 anyway, see how i get on


----------



## Massevil

bit of general knowledge here for ya

ECA is actually ACE backwards

true story


----------



## Guest

Massevil said:


> yeh but youre huge by the looks of it
> 
> what do you weigh ?
> 
> im only 11 and a half and have no stimulants atall day to day no coffees not even fizzy drinks nothing
> 
> i think half will be better to me
> 
> just ordered 7 anyway, see how i get on


Yeah m8 im 20st, just give em a try like you say.


----------



## Fat

Are these better than Clen/ECA stack?


----------



## methos

DaveW said:


> Ive been on these for the past week, 1 a day is plenty for me.
> 
> Not too strong, just right imo.


Do you take them with food or on an empty stomach. I started on 2 as I always needed 2 ECA's and at first I was fine. Always on an empty stomach. Get up at 6, take 2, 15 mins or so later a shake. Of late I've felt really nauseous to the point I thought I was going to be sick. This morning I took them with my shake and no nausea whatsoever but the effect was greatly reduced. May try 1 on an empty stomach.


----------



## Guest

methos said:


> Do you take them with food or on an empty stomach. I started on 2 as I always needed 2 ECA's and at first I was fine. Always on an empty stomach. Get up at 6, take 2, 15 mins or so later a shake. Of late I've felt really nauseous to the point I thought I was going to be sick. This morning I took them with my shake and no nausea whatsoever but the effect was greatly reduced. May try 1 on an empty stomach.


Take them with my breakfast m8, 1st thing.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Taking them with or just after some food stops me feeling nauseous. 1 is enough for me.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

need2bodybuild said:


> Has anyone found the most effective way of cycling these to keep them working optimally?
> 
> Cheers.


Using them on Mon, Weds, Fri at the moment and staying away from all caffeine on the off days. Seems to be working quite well for me.


----------



## DiggyV

zezzio123 said:


> loses its effectiveness after two weeks because they saturate the beta 2 receptors?????


As far as I was aware its Clenbuterol that saturates the Beta-2 receptors. People often quote that Yohimbine and Ephedrine also hit the Beta-2 receptors, but Yohimbine hits the Alpha-1 receptor, leaving the Alphas-2, Beta-1 and Beta-2 untouched, this is why it is sometimes stacked with Clen, ROHM labs have a product Thermo-Lipid that does exactly this. Eph stimulates the release of noradrenaline, and again works in a different manner and doesn't downregulate the beta-2 receptors.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## OJay

That ROHM product is good would be nice to know the dosage ratios though haven't googled it, did have them ages ago somewhere

Have you read building the perfect beast? Good writing on the beta receptors ephedrine, clen yohimbine, caffeine and everything else in there if you get a chance


----------



## legoheed

some great replys on here .. think i may look to possibly starting these at some point


----------



## Pictor

I'm sure yohimbine needs to be taken on a empty stomach in a fasted state where blood sugars/glucose is low eg first thing on waking or anytime while doing Keto...

Could be talking b0ll0cks though :blink:


----------



## OJay

Insulin can have an adverse effect on yohimbine usually 40mins thermo stack advises 20


----------



## Holbroom1986

Today is the first day of me starting these pills, i'm a complete newb and never tried them before, not sure when or how to take them as there are no destructions, but i'll just take the advice from the guys on here and take one now (morning) i hear they are pretty strong so ill just have one for now and maybe take one later if i'm not feeling any "effects".


----------



## Holbroom1986

Took one pill an hour ago, although i didn't have any adverse side effects like nauseous, i do seem to have a mountain full of energy, buzzing around work like a blue ass fly and feeling kinda warm, i'm not sure if these are the side effects but i usually feel sluggish in the mornings, feeling the total opposite at the moment...... i feel like i can work flat out all day, my work involves a lot of lifting and things that seem usually to heavy for me to lift, even though they are still too heavy for me to lift, i look at them with pity and in my head i imagine myself lifting them with ease....


----------



## need2bodybuild

^^They give me lots of energy and aggresion, i went without yesterday and felt rubbish so they must be good.

Take it in the morning at least half hour before breakfast.


----------



## Pictor

FCUK ME...

Right after reading post on this tread of people taking x2 at a time I decided to try it myself. So I took x2 on waking on a empty stomach and within 15 minutes I was buzzing my t!ts off, heart was pumping and was shaking like a sh!tt!ng dog!

Got to the gym to do fasted cardio, got on the cross training with a HR monitor built in and my HR was at 135 before I even started...!!!

Loved it  lol


----------



## methos

Ha ha! Yeah empty stomach and 2 kicks you right into gear. I managed a week and I started feeling sick on them. I get up and have a shake now and take them with that. Still have a sh1t load of energy but no sick feeling!


----------



## Paul_k2

Tried these a while ago, very whizzy indeed, a lot stronger than eca30 in my opinion and very effective. Couldn't sleep for sh1t on them and i was taking them in the morning as well.


----------



## Holbroom1986

I really can't give these pills enough praise!! I've tried quite a few supps so far, including clenbutrx hardcore, thermobol, white flood and none of them come close to the effects i get from the Ultimate Weight Loss Stack, i'm so glad i ordered 100 because i do not regret one minute for buying them, i take ONE every day in the morning about 8AM, but i will cycle 2 weeks on and one week off so i don't build a tolerance, i just feel so much more alive after i take one, i have so much energy and i don't feel lazy anymore at work, i'm so impressed i've given some to my work colleague to try out, i am tempted to try two just to see what i feel like but one for me really is enough and i don't feel any bad side effects, just loads more energy and more awake.


----------



## pickle21

Thinking of buying The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack to help me lose my pot belly.

I notice it does wonders for energy etc but is it as good for losing/burning fat? Anyone noticed some real differences??

xx


----------



## T_Woody

pickle21 said:


> Thinking of buying The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack to help me lose my pot belly.
> 
> I notice it does wonders for energy etc but is it as good for losing/burning fat? Anyone noticed some real differences??
> 
> xx


more energy you have the better workout you will have = better results (thats one way of looking at it)


----------



## legoheed

is it better to not and try eat on these or have breaky n skip lunch or anything .. never eally delt with fat burners gusy so some advice please


----------



## Fat

How are these compared to ECA/Clen?


----------



## launish116

just received my first pack, took one and got bit of jitters but gym went good, does anyone know if i open capsule and put into small glass of water will it have same effect or will it dilute it, bit of a fanny when it comes to swallowing pills


----------



## big steve

these dont seem to be doing it for me now, even at 2 a time

i think i need to lay off them for a while!!


----------



## Grantewhite

I did the 1 week trial of these and they did prety much nothing for me i work 5am till 6pm week days and i always wake up for a strong coffie this is pleanty, in terms of energy i think low gi carbs give longer lasting energy and in terms of fat burning limiting white carbs and sugars will be more effective with pleantly of high intensity cardio and heavy lifts ..... i wont be buying more.


----------



## lxm

Just a warning for people, you can be ome dependant on these and the caffeine and ephedrine and caffine mix will cause havoc with your brains happy juices, once off the stack expect mood swings and depression and Allow several weeks recovery time for things to get bAck to normal.....


----------



## engllishboy

lxm said:


> Just a warning for people, you can be ome dependant on these and the caffeine and ephedrine and caffine mix will cause havoc with your brains happy juices, once off the stack expect mood swings and depression and Allow several weeks recovery time for things to get bAck to normal.....


What ephedrine?


----------



## lxm

engllishboy said:


> What ephedrine?


sorry i thought this was the ECA thread! But yes eph/caffine


----------



## engllishboy

lxm said:


> sorry i thought this was the ECA thread! But yes eph/caffine


Lol. I know what you mean though, normal weight loss doses of ephedrine give me bad anxiety.


----------



## chfp

Did the peeing effects wear off?? I'm on day 3 now and cant stop peeing!!! was ok in the first two days.


----------



## jacksong

Does this actually "fat burn" or just give you that little extra boost to train harder and longer?


----------



## xpower

It does both.

"Fat burners" only work in calorie deficit (Excluding DNP)


----------



## jacksong

xpower said:


> It does both.
> 
> "Fat burners" only work in calorie deficit (Excluding DNP)


Yeah had really good results with DNP, but just wanted to do something where muscle growth was still possible.. For me DNP blocked this.


----------



## xpower

jacksong said:


> Yeah had really good results with DNP, but just wanted to do something where muscle growth was still possible.. For me DNP blocked this.


 The stack should see you well then.

It's like ECA with added Yohimbine


----------



## jacksong

xpower said:


> The stack should see you well then.
> 
> It's like ECA with added Yohimbine


I shall look a bit further into it then, thanks fella.


----------



## poundcoin

I never take caffeine ever, but I started taking these tablets 1x a morning.

I couldn't believe how much they instantly woke me up and made me feel great for the rest of the day (usually I get sluggish and tired).

After I finish these and my cutting diet, is there any alternatives I can take for the same effects?

I hate drinking coffee/tea, I see BBW are selling 200mg caffeine tablets, would they be fine?


----------



## kreig

poundcoin said:


> I never take caffeine ever, but I started taking these tablets 1x a morning.
> 
> I couldn't believe how much they instantly woke me up and made me feel great for the rest of the day (usually I get sluggish and tired).
> 
> After I finish these and my cutting diet, is there any alternatives I can take for the same effects?
> 
> I hate drinking coffee/tea, I see BBW are selling 200mg caffeine tablets, would they be fine?


Caffeine alone will give you a much smaller buzz, but they are not something you want to start to rely on to get you through the day. That's a very dangerous road to go down.


----------



## J90

Prob asked before but Will these be ok with a low carb diet or would I just crash?


----------



## outonaquim

Anyone know if elite are still selling? Been trying to order the ultimate weight loss stack but no luck so far?


----------



## J90

Yes, ordered the other day!


----------



## Majestic121

It seems that this product is pretty good. Might give this a shot.

How long before ppl are seeing a difference?


----------



## bobbill

Got the 7 trial tablets, had one this morning 6.15am and went to workout on an empty stomach, and wow, awesome, leg press up first, felt energised, and pushed a lot more weight out than normal for a 7am session.

I've have tried a few of the pre-workout supps before, no-Xplode, Jack3d and Pulse, the most effective of those was Jack3d, which didnt really do much apart from make me feel tingly, until I tried this stack, miles better no tingling, just energy and focus, I was sceptical at first hence ordering the sample.

I didnt even feel like having breakfast when I got back, although I did eat, still not feeling peckish yet, will see how is goes this week, but on the basis of the first tab I think I am going to order more today.

Would I be OK using these along with Creatine and BCAAs does anyone know?


----------



## Exilejoe#75

Probably my favourite fat burner.

Yes use with creatine and BCAA, well only really need the BCAA if you are training fasted.


----------



## bobbill

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Probably my favourite fat burner.
> 
> Yes use with creatine and BCAA, well only really need the BCAA if you are training fasted.


Cheers thanks for the reply, yep I was training fasted this morning so its all good.

Only problem is they are now out of stock until end of jan! typical haha


----------



## Majestic121

bobbill said:


> Cheers thanks for the reply, yep I was training fasted this morning so its all good.
> 
> Only problem is they are now out of stock until end of jan! typical haha


I guess i got lucky. Just got mine yesterday n tried it out this morning. Been detoxing Jack3d for the last 2 weeks. Gym was alright but hopefully it'll pick up and start seeing the effects in a week or so


----------



## DiggyV

Majestic121 said:


> I guess i got lucky. Just got mine yesterday n tried it out this morning. Been detoxing Jack3d for the last 2 weeks. Gym was alright but hopefully it'll pick up and start seeing the effects in a week or so


Just a quick note. Jack3d also contains 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine like UWS. So if you were using Jack3d regularly (say longer than 6 weeks) then your receptors will be pretty well downregulated, and you may benefit from giving it another week or two before starting UWS, to allow them to fully recover.

cheers


----------



## Majestic121

DiggyV said:


> Just a quick note. Jack3d also contains 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine like UWS. So if you were using Jack3d regularly (say longer than 6 weeks) then your receptors will be pretty well downregulated, and you may benefit from giving it another week or two before starting UWS, to allow them to fully recover.
> 
> cheers


Was taking Jack3d in December for 4 week, 2/3 times a week so it wasn't much. I normally take it 4 weeks on 2 weeks off. Didnt even drink any coffee or tea the last few weeks. Just had a bad night, didnt sleep well and lets still killing from wednesdays training. So just feeling generally like crap. Going to see how it goes next week, could just been one off.

But Im still kinda energetic right now, normally im dead out after training  Also, I can feel the appetite suppressing, normally I would have eaten loads of crap by now lol


----------



## bobbill

Majestic121 said:


> I guess i got lucky. Just got mine yesterday n tried it out this morning. Been detoxing Jack3d for the last 2 weeks. Gym was alright but hopefully it'll pick up and start seeing the effects in a week or so


Yeah must of been lucky as my sample arrived yesterday too, I was going to order some last week but I thought I would wait to see if they suited me, ah well, I'll order some and hope they turn up sooner than the end of Jan.

Its weird I never really felt anything special from Jack3d, it was the first PreWO I tried once I finished the tub I didnt feel the need to buy it again, then had a sample of Pulse and NoXplode and neither of then did much either, they perhaps woke me up a little more on a morning workout but nothing worth shouting about.


----------



## slimmer11

Are these good for women? I see its all men posting. As im wanting to order some.


----------



## jimmythelad

slimmer11 said:


> Are these good for women? I see its all men posting. As im wanting to order some.


My gf uses them but be careful they are really strong


----------



## Majestic121

This is the Sh!t! An hour of cardio and an hour of weights and still buzzing


----------



## slimmer11

jimmythelad said:


> My gf uses them but be careful they are really strong


Has she lost weight?


----------



## ptammaro_3

Took one of these for the first time in about a year. All I can say is OOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSHHHH!!!


----------



## Anmolsc

just ordered the Ultimate stack today hopefully will get it soon and start taking

ive never taken yohimbe or ephedrine or clen.. ive taken several fat burners such as oxyelite and others a few months back , been off stims for about 2-3 months now..

planning to start these..usualy i go gym at around 4-6 pm everyday , wake up pretty late around 12pm

could some one please tell me when u should take them , how and how much ?

thanks a lot , much appreciated


----------



## glennb1980

take one 30 mins before you have breakfast if possible if not then when you get up u should still feel these bad boys when you train at 4-6pm!

Really decent stuff, currently cycling 2 days on 2 days off with clen.

yes ladies and gentlemen its shakey shakey time


----------



## brandon91

just ordered the 7 pill pack, never took fat burners before, last stim was jack3d about 3 months ago and i've been steering clear of caffeine generally for a while except for a single coffee in the morning.

will try half on the first day i get these, dont want to be sat in college sweating like crazy !.


----------



## DutchTony

I thought the ultimate weight loss stack was copious amounts of coke and cigarettes???


----------



## graemewh

I have given my address in and it says will

Send PayPal invoice how lOng does this normally take

Thought you would have just been able to order as normal sites do


----------



## davyb

Have used many times, very nice fat burner!!!!

NICE STIM without any major crash when worn off.

Helps reduce appetite also.


----------



## graemewh

davyb said:


> Have used many times, very nice fat burner!!!!
> 
> NICE STIM without any major crash when worn off.
> 
> Helps reduce appetite also.


Davey any info on how long it takes to get the PayPal invoice

im still waiting for their email I used the link on the first post


----------



## slimmer11

Ordered mine the 8th feb and they come today. Cant wait to take the tomorrow x


----------



## graemewh

That's along time I ordered mine this week was hoping to get them

Next week!


----------



## expletive

Zankendo said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the site and wondered if anyone could help, I need to get hold of some dymetadrine 25+?? Does anyone know where I could get it from? Thanks


Look fella quit spamming


----------



## brandon91

Just took one of these for the first time, no stims before this for roughly 3 months.

Took one whole pill about 15 minutes before the gym, gave me a nice steady flow of energy no massive 30 min boost and crash like some other stims.

no nausea or anxiety, sweating was a little heavier during exercise but its fine now I've finished.

Also had an awesome session. If I sleep well on these for the rest of the week definitely gonna invest.


----------



## graemewh

Mine Have arrived today, Are they ok to take 1 on non exercise days ie will keep my metabolism going?


----------



## kreig

gwhamster said:


> Mine Have arrived today, Are they ok to take 1 on non exercise days ie will keep my metabolism going?


Yep no worries, take them 30mins before your first meal.


----------



## graemewh

cheers blitz I guess they are not as strong as eph ( i used to have this)


----------



## Anmolsc

Was my second day on it today got a 50 pill pack (only recieved 49  )

well to be honest i didnt feel anything and except caffiene i have never taken any of the other stims in the stack..so wierd..couldnt feel a difference 

first day felt a slight buzz apart from that today couldnt tell any different

will keep you updated on the results if i get from it if any


----------



## graemewh

I hope they are good!! Lol

Are they okay to take on holiday? Ie they are legal aren't they?


----------



## liam0810

I take 2 before my morning cardio and am wired till about 5pm! It's great! Apart from it shrivels your widgey!


----------



## ooomoo

I'm carb cycling so would these make much difference or would they hinder me?

Cheers


----------



## ooomoo

So how do these help burn fat? Iv ordered 50 and itching to use them lol, do they keep your heart rate up so your burning more calories?

Cheers


----------



## Sc4mp0

Can you alternate these with ECA ? 1 week these,1 week Eca ?


----------



## ooomoo

Paid for mine a week ago and nothing's arrived yet :s


----------



## silver

I want to give this a try as it seems to get agood reveiw


----------



## Buffout

liam0810 said:


> I take 2 before my morning cardio and am wired till about 5pm! It's great! Apart from it shrivels your widgey!


Haha, actually LOL'd, widgey!

What ingredient causes this as I thought Yohimbine was a sexual dysfunction drug?


----------



## phoenixlaw

Buffout said:


> Haha, actually LOL'd, widgey!
> 
> What ingredient causes this as I thought Yohimbine was a sexual dysfunction drug?


Yeah yohimbine is, I've been on UWLS for 4 weeks and no shrinkage for me. (touch wood).


----------



## liam0810

I think it's the 1,3 in it that gives stim d1ck. My missus burst out laughing first time she seen how small the little fella went on them!


----------



## Ginger Ben

liam0810 said:


> I think it's the 1,3 in it that gives stim d1ck. My missus burst out laughing first time she seen how small the little fella went on them!


Yes it is. Think that ingredient has been banned now hasn't it? Has been removed from all pre wo products


----------



## Buffout

Do stims also kill libido?


----------



## liam0810

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes it is. Think that ingredient has been banned now hasn't it? Has been removed from all pre wo products


Yeah it has. New to stack up on these in case they stop making them soon


----------



## Sc4mp0

I'd like to try it first before buying some,just waiting for my sample to arrive


----------



## Sc4mp0

My sample arrived yesterday and picked it up this morning from post office as had to sign for it.

i shall be trying it tonight before training at 6 and i shall report back


----------



## nick-h

I've just ordered the sample pack also, don't normally feel much from stims so I'll report back as I train fasted with the leangains diet so should be interesting


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jurys still out for me on this.

Had a full capsule 30minutes before football training.

Sweat a bit but then suddenly although had moist skin wasn't sweating(if that makes sense). Felt fairly focused with training but energy levels were Ok,nothing special.

No appetite so have just had a protein shake.

But no buzz or anything like that like others have mentioned.

Didn't think it was anything special but didn't dislike it either so waiting till i try my next capsule


----------

